# How often do ears NOT come up??



## mnbue

So, I'm a new member, and might be totally off line, but after reading a LOT about GSD ears, a thought occurred to me. 

First, someone I know who's a breeder AND very knowledgeable about human medicine explained the physiology of the GSD ear development to me as follows...not sure where she got this from, but it made sense to me:

She said that short of actually breaking the cartilage in the ear, or other more severe problems during puppyhood, purebred GSD ears pretty much ALWAYS come up. However, they go through a bunch of stages that seem to be designed to freak out puppy owners. They're down initially, but at some point the calcium in the diet (calcium being the mineral that "stiffens" cartilage) starts to get deposited in the ear cartilage, usually before they start teething....and the ears (not necessarily symmetrically) start to come up. THEN, the adult teeth start forming and erupting. Teeth also requiring calcium, the body stops putting the calcium in the ears, and sometimes even takes it from the ears (symmetry again not necessary!), and the ears start flopping again. As the teeth erupt in stages, this can happen repeatedly. Changes of diet and growth spurts change the amount of calcium available to the ears too...so that can bring the ears up or down. But at the end of the day, enough calcium is deposited in the ears that they stand up, and once that stage of bone/tooth formation is over, they stay up.

So here's my thought. What if all of the tips about "things that will make your puppy's ears drop/prick" are just things we do to keep ourselves busy while nature takes its bumpy course to normal GSD ears?

I know some folks have had issues with ears...but in the cases I remember reading, either there was some question of possible damage, or the breeding was in question - they may not have had a purebred GSD, and a mix could be meant to have floppy ears from the start! 

Thoughts? Am I about to get hate mail?

And more importantly, my question is, does anyone here have a verified purebred GSD who's ears didn't come up? I know there'll be lots who "had issues but fixed it with X", but that doesn't really address my theory...


----------



## mnbue

*Hmmm*

To add to my own post  I should mention that yes, the breeder did tape ears for her pups when asked to by nervous owners who brought them by, but she hadn't had to with any of those she'd kept herself, and she figured it was just easier to calm the "parents" down by taping, than to try to convince them it wasn't needed...


----------



## tsteves

Cant help you here! My pups ears went up a day or so after I got her and stayed up.  I would be curious to find out more about your theory from the experts here though.


----------



## Samba

I have seen a number of ears not come up. The ear leather was thick in these dogs.

Myself, I don't wait to see any more and splint pup ears.


----------



## NancyJ

I have seen purebred GSDs with soft ears who did not suffer damage. Some dogs are known for throwing soft ears.


----------



## bianca

I have a 22 month old whose ears have never come up. 3 from 9 in the litter have soft (floppy ears). She is PB but after researching further it appears that the sire had sired one previous litter which also produced soft ears. My breeder told me that the male is no longer breeding.


----------



## LijhaPup

My 10mo. old Lijha has soft ears. We don't know who her parents are, she is a rescue.

Bianca, I looked at your album of Molly (so cute!) and she looks just like Lijha in the face, I hardly ever find pics of other adult flop eared GSD to compare to...


----------



## bianca

Aaron thank you  She is unique! This is Molly yesterday










I think we need some updated pic's of Lijha please!


----------



## Hagakure

Does the dog somehow suffer if the ears don't come up? Will it not hear that well? Just wondering if it's purely a cosmetic problem. I think I wouldn't really care if my pup's ears will stand up or not. He'll be my guy nevertheless.

Two more weeks until we get to pick him up!:wild:


----------



## LijhaPup

Here ya go Bianca!


----------



## Eiros

I had a PB GSD growing up who's ears never stood. Not even one time, and not even with taping. 

I am interested in knowing how many times ears come up, but then go back down and never come up again? Does that ever happen?


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11

Hagakure said:


> Does the dog somehow suffer if the ears don't come up? Will it not hear that well? Just wondering if it's purely a cosmetic problem. I think I wouldn't really care if my pup's ears will stand up or not. He'll be my guy nevertheless.
> 
> Two more weeks until we get to pick him up!:wild:


It's just purely cosmetic.. There are a lot of breeds with soft ears, like Labs, Hounds, Schnauzers, when they aren't cropped. Just keep an eye out for ear infections, as moisture and dirt is easier to keep the ear canal with soft ears.


----------



## London's Mom

London's ears were up when he was very young (3-4 months), then they grew big and flopped down. They never went back up again, but it did not bother me so I never used splints or glue.

From what I know, out of the 12 pups in his litter, he was the only one with "friendly ears."

And to answer the question about health issues regarding soft ears: he has had the CLEANEST ear canals of any GSD I have owned. I can take him for some good long runs in the rain and he doesn't get that nasty yeast infection that my erect earred shepherds do or did. Not that I am encouraging people to breed GSDs with soft ears, but it's not all bad having one that does. :0)

I sure love my London.


----------



## bianca

LijhaPup said:


> Here ya go Bianca!


 
Awwww she is so adorable :wub:


----------



## tsteves

LijhaPup said:


> Here ya go Bianca!


I love the last picture! looks like a case of crazy puppy zoomies to me!


----------



## Dlilly

Hagakure said:


> Does the dog somehow suffer if the ears don't come up? Will it not hear that well? Just wondering if it's purely a cosmetic problem. I think I wouldn't really care if my pup's ears will stand up or not. He'll be my guy nevertheless.


Ditto.  

I THINK it shouldn't ruin the hearing or anything if the ears are floppy. That's just from what I've researched. So, don't yell at me or anything if I'm wrong.


----------



## onyx'girl

Diet can play a role in the ears stregthening...but the lines of the dog is more important. Usually the Showlines have a bit more trouble than working lines(ears are bigger and thicker, along with a bit of coat that can make them take longer to stand). As posted above, some lines have soft ears in their history as well. 
A soft eared GSD can hear just as well as one that has pricked ears, though the way they rotate when listening is not there.
I had a black GSD Stomper that had soft ears, they only stood when he was very excited. 
He was more 'approachable' because he had those friendly ears.


----------

